
List of tech events canceled due to Covid-19 in 2020 - milkers
https://airtable.com/shrETNURgXNrGWbd8/tblc49hMMykARebo8?blocks=hide
======
tutmeister
Code for America Summit canceled, may go virtual:
[https://www.codeforamerica.org/news/important-
announcement-r...](https://www.codeforamerica.org/news/important-announcement-
regarding-code-for-america-summit-2020)

------
zius
The Next Web [http://inside.thenextweb.com/186795-tnw-
reschedules-2020-eve...](http://inside.thenextweb.com/186795-tnw-
reschedules-2020-event-to-october-1-2)

------
ThePowerOfFuet
>airtable.com

No thanks, not since they tried to slurp my contacts and other personal data
when I used Google sign-in. I think they've finally changed their scope, but
once bitten twice shy.

------
joezydeco
Qt World Summit postponed from May to October.

[https://www.qt.io/qtws20](https://www.qt.io/qtws20)

------
milkers
If you know any more canceled/postponed events, please add them to the
comments, thanks @zius and @hhhhhhhhh1

------
hhhhhhhhh1
Intel Extreme Masters

